# Tito's vodka?



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Made in Texas, distilled *SIX* times. Anybody ever have any? I'm gonna try some this week. Price was right (free), so what the hey.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been gifted bottles from Kenny a couple times, and I dig it. So do my friends. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I have been gifted bottles from Kenny a couple times, and I dig it. So do my friends. :tu


You, vodka. I am shocked Tom!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

My Dad is a vodka fiend. The guy is crazy. If he orders from a restaurant or bar, he asks that the vodka be poured directly into the glass, not chilled, no ice, no nothing. He can tell the difference between refrigerated vodka and if it's been shaken with ice, i.e. he can tell if it's been diluted.

So if he can tell it's been diluted at all, he'll send it back. 

A few years back, he was on a quest to find the best vodka and he likes to have at least a martini or two a day. His favorite for quite some time was Grey Goose, having arrived there after doing a blind taste test between Chopin, Grey Goose & Belvedere.

Now the guy only drinks Tito's; swears by it.

And it's considerably cheaper than the other premiums. And it's made here in the good 'ol U.S. of A. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

madurolover said:


> You, vodka. I am shocked Tom!


Every once in a Blue Moon, Donnie.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Every once in a Blue Moon, Donnie.


 And I bet your moon is as blue as mine :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

parshooter said:


> And I bet your moon is as blue as mine :tu


With enough Vodka, the moon is always Blue, and I never am.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

I am going to buy a bottle today:tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Being from Texas, I thought I would give it a try. It turned out to be very good. I usually try to keep a bottle of it stocked.


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Love it, been drinking it since it relatively came out. Grandpa got me on it and haven't stopped yet, plus Tito's a nice guy in person as well.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it. I keep it in my regular martini rotation along with Sky and Absolut Pepper.

Jorge


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I like vodka.
Tried Tito's once and wasn't impressed.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I freaking love Tito's Vodka (I am an Absolute man). It is really, really good for the price.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've heard amazing things about Tito's myself. For the price, with all the praise, its definitely worth a shot! (Although I'm more of a Tequila guy IF I want spirits over beer) I've also heard very very good things about Grand Traverse Vodka. http://www.grandtraversedistillery.com/


----------

